# Alaskan Humidity



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone have any advice for this area humidity wise? I'm worried about this winter.:fear:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in Winnipeg, Canada and we have very dry cold winters and very hot humid summers. I use the Heartfelt beads in my cooler and they keep the RH bang on 65% all year round.

I am assuming you have dry winters in Alaska??? Am I wrong?


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes sir. Very correct, Dry Winters.

I'm currently using "Xikar" Crystal jars & maintaining 70%, but I'm assuming things will lower this winter. Should I be at a lower R/H then 70% I'm getting some splitting on my sticks as the get to about a 2/3 burn. I have some 72% Boveda packs but havn't opened them yet.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally like to keep my sticks at 65%, but that's me. I lived in Ak for 3 yrs and man that place is dry! Used humidifiers all the time. At least your not getting too hot LOL. If you have a good Humi with beads you should be OK. I don't like my sticks over 65%, but like I said that's me.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

+1 on 65%. I used the Xikar crystals for a while and then switched to Heartfelt beads. Both worked but the beads last pretty much forever while the crystals don't.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a feeling that I was running a bit high on the R/H & will drop it down a bit. I like the idea of the Bo'veda packs but I forget to reorder stuff. The beads seem to be very simple.....yes?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

RH drops with temperature. I live in western washington, and I have to add extra humidification to my boxes during the winter.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Well right now I'm trying to lower my R/H a bit from 70. I also have a new Humi that I'm trying just to get below 80% (mighta got a bit carried away with trying to get it ready to fast)


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I would suggest getting beads. It doesn't matter what the temp is, the RH will remain the same providing you have a well sealed humi/cooler.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Good 2 know. I will place an order for some beads tonight as there are no local suppliers. Still looking for a good Hygrometer. Wal-mart is out & the last one that I got (adjustable) is just all over the place with both testing methods. I only have one (Little Havana) that is consistently +3 high


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

baba said:


> RH drops with temperature.


This is not true. The amount of water that the air can hold will drop with temp. Don't confuse that with RH. It is a difficult subject to understand but see this link for the explanation.

Relative humidity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah we have some crazy weather patterns that might freeze your butt off but with weirdly high R/H lvls. Had me interested last winter before I started puffing. East coast gets that allot higher R/H with chillier temps then we do I think. I could be wrong in that.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got back from Wally-World and got two Springfield Hygrometers for $7 each. If the are at least stable I can use them in my new Snapware stuff (Sale on Snapware what can I say?). Still very disapointed at the digital "Setable" Hyro that I got online the other day. Gonna have to send that one back.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

In which city are you living? I was up there fore 8+ years and will be back in a few months. Fairbanks' winters are hard on cigars unless you smoke indoor where there's heat. Anchorage is better in the wintertime, but with the smoking ban, they're all a bunch of nutbags.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Outside of Wasilla a bit, towards Big Lake. I do have a place inside to smoke. Actually I'm going this Saturday to have a big hood made to go in where the wood stove was. But I'm one of the lucky ones. Wasilla was made non-smoking about a year ago, but grandfathered in a few places.


----------

